# Mirror Adhesive Question



## Designman20 (May 6, 2007)

i have a 15.5" x 30" high mirror that i want to place in my 1/2 bath.
can i use adhesive mastic? do i have to make sure my wall is primed?
can i place the adhesive onto the painted drywall? 
thanks for all your help!


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

i need to know, too, 'cuz already glu'd mine (72" x 42" ) onto painted drywall,,, used plate glass clips on the btm & 1 on top ctr while the adhesive was curing,,, so don't worry - its been up 3yrs w.no problems.


----------



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

I am curious also... I want to add a mirror backsplash (15x24) above my pedestal sink, below my mirror medicine cabinet... I am short, DH is tall, so we had to mount the cabinet a bit higher than normal. Can it just be glued to the sheet rock?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Either primed or painted drywall will be ok. Unless the botom of the mirror is resting directly on the spalsh, you will need some type of clips to help carry the weight.Use only mastic designated for mirrors, most "general purpose" mastics will damage the mirror.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

troubleseeker said:


> Either primed or painted drywall will be ok. Unless the botom of the mirror is resting directly on the spalsh, you will need some type of clips to help carry the weight.Use only mastic designated for mirrors, most "general purpose" mastics will damage the mirror.


Excellent advice. Those clips *troubleseeker* refers to are small and unobtrusive but an essential safety consideration. Liquid Nails makes a mirror mastic in a caulk gun cartridge that has a very fast grab and a tight hold.


----------



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info! You're great!:thumbsup:


----------



## lindaccookie (Apr 19, 2011)

i am making a mosiac glass mural on the side of my vintage camper which is aluminum what is the best adhesive to use???


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

Question:

I have in the past attempted to glue a mirror to a visor in my car and found that after a few weeks the back reflective part of the mirror pealed off of the glass so now all i have is this reflective material glued on to my visor but the glass fell off long ago.

Would this not also be the case if you only glued a mirror to a wall and didn't use the little clips?


----------

